# what to do in scotland-hgvc craigendorach?



## elaine (Mar 7, 2017)

what is there to do in scotland within 2 hr drive from hgvc for a week with family/teens? just got a match via ogs, but maybe this is too remote? thanks, Elaine


----------



## alexb (Mar 7, 2017)

You can visit Aberdeen 1 hour drive,Aviemore 2 hours lot of outdoor activities for teens


----------



## alexb (Mar 7, 2017)

What dates are you looking at


----------



## Conan (Mar 7, 2017)

Castle Trail
https://www.visitscotland.com/see-do/attractions/castles/scotland-castle-trail/

Victorian Heritage Trail
https://www.visitscotland.com/see-do/attractions/historic/victorian-heritage-trail-itinerary/

Whisky Trail
https://www.visitscotland.com/see-do/food-drink/whisky/speyside-malt-whisky-trail-itinerary/


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 7, 2017)

Someone posted here about renting bicycles in the area and riding trails on the Queens Balmoral estate.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## elaine (Mar 7, 2017)

end of july 2018.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 7, 2017)

I hope you enjoy hiking and Mountain Bike riding.


----------



## elaine (Mar 8, 2017)

Thank you for the tips. Also this would be changing up our proposed trip. Is a 2 br july week such a good place that I should take it? It would "cost" me 1.5 deposits totally about $1500 of maintenance fees.


----------



## Conan (Mar 9, 2017)

SmithOp said:


> Someone posted here about renting bicycles in the area and riding trails on the Queens Balmoral estate.



A few years ago we pre-arranged an early morning entry into Balmoral (they opened the big iron gate just for us), and met our guide at the Balmoral stables. She got each of us onto one of the Queen's horses (well, they're all the Queen's horses...) and led us on a trek around the grounds. Lovely views and an interesting chat about what it's like working for the Queen. 

We're now one degree of separation from Her Majesty!


----------

